# Reality kidded!



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

I wanted to share my new babies!! Reality kidded last night and everything went smoothly. :kidblue: :kidblue:

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MR ... directlink

I know this is suppose to be Reality's moment, but I have a friend that has pygmy's and she has had the worst luck with kidding. Pygmy owners, how do you do during kidding's? My friend has lost one doe during delivery and another was rushed to vet and lost both kids, but she is still alive 3 days out. We are giving antibotics and hoping for the best.

Any suggestions are welcome. :grouphug:

Connie


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Great looking babies there.

I don't have pygmies but I have heard they can have trouble kidding even when everything is right.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Super cute kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable....congrats...  :thumbup:


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I raise Pygmies and have only ever had 1 delivery problem. You can't give them too much grain, we give our's hardly any during all 5 months. Certain really wide bucks or does that throw kids that are too wide cause LOTS of problems. I have seen damage first hand, but not here. I know better. 

Congrats on the kids! They are cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the boys 

as to teh pygmy kidding issues -- Tara has a very good point. This has some good information on feeding during pregnancy http://kinne.net/drostudy.htm


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Stacey! I passed the information along to my friend. 

Pygmies are just adorable and didn't know anything about them. My friend took over a herd and all the does were breed. She had pygmies before (not registered) and never had any trouble. Her new goats were smaller (registered) and I we were not sure on their care before she acquired them. 

All lot of factors could have contributed to the difficulties. onder: 

Thanks,
Connie


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwww they're adorable!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

:clap:
Beautiful babies Connie!

Mitzi


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

:hug: Thanks.

Everybody is doing great. :thumb:

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Jo ... directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Pu ... directlink

Connie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are beautiful...


----------

